#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Fuck TOT

## benbaaa

This is how fast TOT's 3MB package in Chiang Mai is working today:



 :Sad:  Fuckers.

----------


## Gipsy

A bit better north of Chiang Mai.... took me 2 minutes to load this page. And as usual they (service centre in BKK) couldn't tell how long this hick-up is going to last.... Grrrr! Fuckers indeed!

----------


## The Muffinman

> This is how fast TOT's 3MB package in Chiang Mai is working today:
> 
> 
> 
>  Fuckers.


 
That's shocking.

I presume 3 mb would set you back about 600 baht/month right?

----------


## Spin

> This is how fast TOT's 3MB package in Chiang Mai is working today:


kinnel, and that's just from CM to Bangkok. 

Roi-et to Manchester on TT&T Premier maxnet

----------


## Thetyim

Sorry I can't show you my speedtest but I can't wait that long for it to load.
A ping to Bangkok is taking 430ms on a 4MB connection

----------


## VocalNeal

My TOT was unreliable so I got a True line as well. Since true jiggled all the wires while they were installing theirs TOT has got better.

True is no faster but it is predictable.

----------


## StrontiumDog

Jeez, I'm on TOT now, but was looking to change to True.

Is it just as bad?

My TOT line disconnects constantly. They said it was the phone lines, then I spoke to other folks who use them in BKK and found out everyone seems to suffer disconnects, so they are just lying shits. 

What's the deal with True?

----------


## Wallalai

Out of Chiang Mai with 3BB (Maxnet) 3MB Premier package.


   Server in Bangkok



   Server in Manchester

----------


## Fondles

> Jeez, I'm on TOT now, but was looking to change to True.
> 
> Is it just as bad?
> 
> My TOT line disconnects constantly. They said it was the phone lines, then I spoke to other folks who use them in BKK and found out everyone seems to suffer disconnects, so they are just lying shits. 
> 
> What's the deal with True?


My true is a bit lazy at the moment, I guess its peak hour, anywho she is still doin allright, rarely disconnects, when it does its straight back up...happy days. 

Bangkok server


Los Angeles server

----------


## Wallalai

What package do you have ? 10MB ?

I like the quote.  :Wink:

----------


## The Muffinman

> Jeez, I'm on TOT now, but was looking to change to True.
> 
> Is it just as bad?
> 
> My TOT line disconnects constantly. They said it was the phone lines, then I spoke to other folks who use them in BKK and found out everyone seems to suffer disconnects, so they are just lying shits. 
> 
> What's the deal with True?


 
I'm quite happy with True. Had the 8 mb deal before (1200 baht/m) which give me download speeds of up to 1.2 mb/sec.
Recently downgraded to 4 mb, still gives me 450/500 kb/s (600bht/m)
Occasionally the line disconnects but it really doesn't happen that often that it drives me up the wall.

As I said, I can't complain about True.

----------


## Fondles

> What package do you have ? 10MB ?


8mb, Im in Pattaya though if that sways anything.

----------


## Butterfly

doing great here  :Razz:

----------


## Gipsy

Getting better results now... but for how long?

Benbaa, I see you're still on 3 Mb package at TOT; you can switch to 4 Mb if you go down to your local TOT office. Just tell them to 'upgrade' your connection. Same price, same ...er.. quality, just a little bit faster.

----------


## StrontiumDog

^^Yeah, I'm CSLox info via TOT lines....

The worst ISP ever in my opinion...lying bastards.

----------


## Butterfly

I am on 2MB for 1,000 THB  :Razz: 

that's ADSL1,

how much are you guys paying ?  :Smile:

----------


## Thungsongsausage

Their number is 1100 free call, and great service staff. Call them non-stop to get it fixed, they will fix it. I have had similiar problems when the fuckers told me my computer had a virus so the internet will run slow, NO fix the line.

----------


## Fondles

> I am on 2MB for 1,000 THB 
> 
> that's ADSL1,
> 
> how much are you guys paying ?


my 8mb ADSL2+ is costing me 1099b 
 :kma:   :kma:  :kma:

----------


## Butterfly

^ which company ?

but I would need an ADSL2 modem, don't have one  :Razz:

----------


## MeMock

here in Ubon on the 3mb 590 baht package

----------


## Fondles

> ^ which company ?
> 
> but I would need an ADSL2 modem, don't have one


Scroll up to post #9...............

If ADSL2+ is available to you, the ISP will provide a modem.

----------


## Wallalai

> how much are you guys paying ?


3BB Premier 3MB/1MB = 997 bahts/month. I get 10% discount paying for 12 months.

----------


## Wallalai

> my 8mb ADSL2+ is costing me 1099b


Bloody cheap.  :Wink:

----------


## Butterfly

> Scroll up to post #9...............
> 
> If ADSL2+ is available to you, the ISP will provide a modem.


but you need a True number or some other non-sense, or near a True exchange

----------


## Butterfly

> 3BB Premier 3MB/1MB = 997 bahts/month. I get 10% discount paying for 12 months.


does it work on TOT lines ? I hear so many nightmare stories, it's hard to switch to get fucked over

----------


## The Muffinman

> Originally Posted by Wallalai
> 
> 3BB Premier 3MB/1MB = 997 bahts/month. I get 10% discount paying for 12 months.
> 
> 
> does it work on TOT lines ? I hear so many nightmare stories, it's hard to switch to get fucked over


 
True ADSL + TOT landline = no worries

My package, 4mb for 599 baht.

----------


## Wallalai

> does it work on TOT lines ?


I don't know, I'm with TT&T, never heard of Maxnet on TOT lines.

Maybe ask The Muffinman what package he pay for ? Is it the Basic Fit 4Mb/512Kb on this page at 590b ?

Promotion-???????? ????????..???? <b>TOT hi-speed internet</b> 'Simple Fit' ??????????????????????? ?????? ??? 30 ?????? 2553

----------


## ItsRobsLife

> This is how fast TOT's 3MB package in Chiang Mai is working today:
> 
> 
> 
>  Fuckers.


Birmingham UK to Bangkok. 



 :smiley laughing: 

 :kma: 



 :St George:

----------


## crippen

in UK !!!!


running off next doors  wireless connection!

----------


## CharleyFarley

had to mess with me µt settings when I realised the upgrade, nice to see 400+ download tho

----------


## jizzybloke

this is mine, glad its free!

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> Scroll up to post #9...............
> 
> If ADSL2+ is available to you, the ISP will provide a modem.
> 
> 
> but you need a True number or some other non-sense, or near a True exchange


I have a true sim card.

True is not the only company offering ADSL2, check around for other providers in your area.

----------


## DrB0b

You just have to wait until the boys in the MICT/CRES Internet Censorship War Room are finished checking all your connections for signs of treason and thoughtcrime. It's for your own protection  :Wink:

----------


## S Landreth

In Khon Kaen

----------


## peterpan

In Udon, less than half the speed I am paying for and this about as good as it gets.

----------


## panama hat

Malaysian 'speed' . . . 


We have two connections here, the broadband I tested this on and the company internet which is . . . . . . down!  Telekom Malaysia!  Yipee.   Oh, and the office is smack in the middle of the much vaunted Internet Highway Supercorridor.

Fukk 'em , most of the money spent went into Malay pockets . . .

----------


## panama hat

Ah, the connection is finally up again




It's a sad state of affairs when this, supposedly, 'modern' country suck big time in this area . . . can't wait to move back to Singapore

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> In Udon, less than half the speed I am paying for and this about as good as it gets.


I'm supposed to be getting 5Mb/512k - It's so obviously capped at 3Mb though. Still, at least I'm not on TOT.

----------


## Happyman

> Malaysian 'speed' . . . 
> 
> 
> We have two connections here, the broadband I tested this on and the company internet which is . . . . . . down!  Telekom Malaysia!  Yipee.   Oh, and the office is smack in the middle of the much vaunted Internet Highway Supercorridor.
> 
> Fukk 'em , most of the money spent went into Malay pockets . . .



Gosh!! Things are looking up in the land South of the Border  :Smile: 

When I was living in KL Broadband was not available for private users from Telekom !!  We paid through the nose ( and all other orifices  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) for bloody Dial-up !
I get all nostalgic when I send a fax now and get that bloody connecting to fax whistle !  Weeee- WEEEE-Weee diddley diddley diddley 

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## panama hat

:Smile:   You get cheap thrills, happyman!  Have a green, mate

----------


## slackula

Phuket, 3BB 3MB package. I wonder why it thinks Phuket is <50 miles from Bangkok?

----------


## Butterfly

I might go with TOT, they have good bargains for 590THB [at] 4MB  :Razz:

----------


## jandajoy

That's what I got. Works pretty well most of the time. Drops out occasionally but who cares.   :Smile:

----------


## benbaaa

> You just have to wait until the boys in the MICT/CRES Internet Censorship War Room are finished checking all your connections for signs of treason and thoughtcrime. It's for your own protection


I was gonna ask if it was TOT fucking me or DrB0b fucking me.  I think I have the answer.  :Sad: 

Anyway, someone's fixed it today.

Yesterday:


Today:


I'm paying 590B a month.

----------


## lom

I have CAT as ISP and am paying for quality instead of quantity, 2MBit/0.75MBit for
~1800 baht per month..



Notice the excellent ping time (latency) from Samui to Bangkok.

Latency to Europe is a bit higher than normal now, is usually around 250mS which is reasonable considering the distance.
Do also notice that there is no drop in download speed between Thailand but a drop in upload speed.

----------


## lom

> I wonder why it thinks Phuket is <50 miles from Bangkok?


They can not measure the distance in a ping test, only calculate the distance from the place where the test servers IP is registered to the place where the testers IP is registered. Most ISP's register their IP blocks to their head office address.

----------


## Butterfly

that's the 4MB package ? why does it say 2.61MB max speed ?  :Confused:

----------


## nevets

I have the TT+T 3bb Indy package 590bt OK most of the time but just slows to a stand still after 2300hr and weekends can be slow .

----------


## Wallalai

> I wonder why it thinks Phuket is <50 miles from Bangkok?


Coz Chiang Mai is at the same distance from Bangkok.  :Wink: 





The result for a server in Zurich is not that bad tonight. Except the high ping, not easy to play online multiplayer games. I liked the WoW battlegrounds, but with such a ping it's not easy.  :Smile:

----------


## Wallalai

> They can not measure the distance in a ping test, only calculate the distance from the place where the test servers IP is registered to the place where the testers IP is registered. Most ISP's register their IP blocks to their head office address.


Thanks, I've learned something.  :Smile:

----------


## benbaaa

Anyone in CM having TOT problems recently?  :Sad:

----------


## friscofrankie

Fuckin' ISPs are slow all over...

Good thing I'm gettin' an upgrade next week.
Dunno what it costs, Comes with telephone, some 600 useless television channels and a slew of shit I never use.  think it's like $129.00 per month.

----------


## benbaaa

Picking the BKK server, I get 

download 3.71 
upload 0.41
ping 247

But more annoying is that from time to time it just freezes completely, times out and asks me if I've typed google.com correctly.  :Sad:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Picking the BKK server, I get 
> 
> download 3.71 
> upload 0.41
> ping 247
> 
> But more annoying is that from time to time it just freezes completely, times out and asks me if I've typed google.com correctly.


That sounds more like a DNS problem. Not surprising if they are heavily scanning URLs and IP addresses, as they get queued up and your PC times out waiting for a response.

----------


## benbaaa

Bollocking crap service.  Just spent 20 minutes on my mobile trying to talk to a _person_ on their customer hotline service.  Music music music.  Then the automated message _Sorry all our operators are busy_.  Then music music music.  Then _sorry_ again, and so on.  After 10 minutes, they disconnect at their end.

----------


## Little Chuchok

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1301312302.png

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Internet is bollocks at the moment. I called 3BB and they said some old hippy in San Francisco is downloading a shitload of porn because he's been away from Asia to long.

----------


## Bettyboo

True in Thonburi

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1301446467.png



The missus also has her laptop going full pelt on the internet through the same router, so does that halve my speed; I'm computer illiterate...

----------


## Bettyboo

> Fuckin' ISPs are slow all over...
> 
> Good thing I'm gettin' an upgrade next week.
> Dunno what it costs, Comes with telephone, some 600 useless television channels and a slew of shit I never use. think it's like $129.00 per month.


Show off...

----------


## OhOh

Nanuk, Greenland to London UK
Ping: 119
Download: 3.66
Upload: 0.85

----------

